# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Γιώργος Ρουμπάνης

## Polyneikos

Στα πλαίσια αφιερωμάτων  αθλητών , ο επόμενος αθλητής που θα παρουσιάσουμε, είναι ο *Γιώργος Ρουμπάνης.
*Συμμετρικός και με πολύ καλό σύνολο, αθλητής που προετοιμάζεται από τον Αλέκο Σιατραβάνη, εχει πάντα πολύ καλές αγωνιστικές παρουσίες.



Οι καλύτερες στιγμές του Ρουμπάνη ως αγωνιστικός αθλητής καταγράφονται το 2004, όταν πήρε τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο Κύπελλο της WABBA και σαφώς το 2011 ήταν η χρονιά του, με έναν Γενικό Τίτλο στο Ηercules Mr Στερεά Ελλάς, νικητής κατηγορίας στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA και 2ος στον Γενικό Τίτλο και τέλος στο Παγκόσμιο της WABBA στην Βουδαπέστη όπου παίρνει την 1η θέση στην κατηγορια Tall.

Ας τα παρουμε όμως από την αρχή:
Ξεκίνησε το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding το *1996,* όπου αγωνίστηκε στο* Πρωτάθλημα της ΠΕΣΔ* στην κατηγορία Εφήβων -75κιλών και κατέλαβε την 6η θέση.

Η επόμενη του αγωνιστική συμμετοχή,είναι στο Κύπελλο της WABBA το 2004, όπου εκεί κερδίζει τον Γενικό Τιτλο και πηγαίνει στο Παγκόσμιο στην Ινδία

*WABBA Κύπελλο 2004*







*WABBA Παγκόσμιο 2004* (με Σιατραβάνη,Κεφαλιανό , Μπουντούλη και τον Νίκο Τσουνάκη)



Κατόπιν, το* 2007,* συμμετέχει στην Μεσαία Κατηγορία στο *Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA*, όπου παίρνει την 2η θέση πίσω από τον Φάνη Αντωνόπουλο








Επίσης τον Μαϊο του 2007,συμμετέχει και σε ενα Διασυλλογικό Grand Prix στην Λάρισα, μια ανοικτή κατηγορία με αθλητές όπως ο Αργυράκης,Τσούνος,Τσιρνιοβίτης , Σαρακίνης, με νικητή τον Στρατή Αργυράκη. (διακρίνεται στο βάθος, με το νο100)

----------


## ironjimis

ωραιος ο γιωργαρος. μπραβο για την αφιερωση. ελειπε απο το φορουμ  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ironjimis



----------


## Polyneikos

Το 2011 , ήταν μια πολύ καλή χρονιά για τον *Γιώργο Ρουμπάνη*

Αγωνίζεται στο Mr ΕΛΛΑΣ της WABBA , όπου σε μια πολυ δύσκολη κατηγορία , την Μεσαία, επικρατεί με αντιπάλους όπως ο Ριαντ ΑλΜατζάρι,Οσμαν Ελ Σαϊντ,Θαναση Υφαντόπουλο,Γιώργο Καραγιάννη.













Στον Γενικό Τίτλο, κοντράρεται με τον Γιώργο Παπαδάκη, με νικητή τον Παπαδάκη

----------


## Polyneikos

Mετά το Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA,διαγωνίζεται στο Mr Στερεα Ελλάς,HELRCULES,του Κώστα Σταμάτη, όπου κερδίζει την Μεσαία Κατηγορία αλλά και τον Γενικό Τίτλο ! 














*Κατόπιν διαγωνίζεται στο Παγκόσμιο της WABBA, όπου παίρνει την 1η θέση στην κατηγορία Tall.*

----------


## Muscleboss

Από τους πολύ καλούς αθλητές. Καλό καλούπι και πάντα έτοιμος και υπολογίσιμος διεκδικητής τόσο της κατηγορίας του όσο και του Γενικού Τίτλου.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ωραίος αθλητής! Ωραίο καλούπι όπως είπε ο Πάνος και συνέχεια είχε ανοδική πορεία ως τωρα.

----------

